# Impresora en red (Duda teórica, topología)

## Yczo

Hola muy buenas, a ver si podeis hacerme el favor de contestarme una dudilla que tengo con la topología de mi red. 

Tengo un Modem/Router (que no posee wifi), al cual conecto dos PC's por ethernet, y un segundo router que tiene capacidad wifi y de compartir impresora en red, para de esta forma tener wifi y compartir la impresora....  aquí os dibujo un esquema.

```

                  192.168.0.1

                  |--------------|

Internet cable    | Modem/Router |<---------------> PC/gentoo  (192.168.0.20)

----------------->|  de cable    |<---------|

                  |    Sin Wifi  |          |----->PC/win7 (de mi novia xd que por mi no) (192.168.0.21)

                  |--------------|<------|

                                         |         |---------------------|

                                         |         |    Router con       |

                                         |-------->| Wifi y comparticion |------->Impresora en red 

                                                   |    de impresora     |       (de momento sin ip)

                                                   |---------------------|

                                                    (192.168.1.1 si se accede 

                                                    desde su wifi o uno de sus ethX)

```

La pregunta es, ¿Podría acceder a la impresora e imprimir desde los ordenadores conectados al primer router? Si es posible, ¿Cual es la opción a ajustar en el segundo router para que no solo permita hacerlo sino también acceder a su interfaz web desde los equipos conectados al primer router (de momento no es posible)? ¿Como debería escribir la dirección en el navegador para acceder a la interfaz web del segundo router desde un equipo conectado al primero?

Bueno, no se si pregunto por un imposible,  espero que no sea así.....

Un saludo y muchisimas gracias por delante

----------

## tuxtor

1) Puedes configurar las rutas del router con internet para que que tus pcs 192.168.0.X encuentren la red 192.168.1.X

ó la más facil . . .

2) Puedes deshabilitar el dhcp del router con wi-fi y en lugar de conectarlo con el primer router en la puerta WAN conectalo mediante una puerta ethernet normal, al hacer eso el wi-fi deberia trabajar con el dhcp del router .0.1 sin problemas (tengo una configuración similar) y así todos los computadores estarían en el mismo segmento de red.

----------

## Yczo

Muchisimas gracias tuxtor, voy a intentarlo, aunque no tengo mucha idea como abordar la solucion 1, y la 2 a medias... Si alguien puede aportar un poco mas de info sobre los procedimientos, (la opciones que se deben de tocar en el router 2, por ejemplo yo solo conozco la del port forwartding para el emule  jeje) sera bién recibido.

Una cosa mas...  ¿como puedo saber, listar desde consola los equipos conectados a la red local?  ¿con route?

Un saludo....   y que ya vamos pa los reyes, lal,laaa,laaa,laaa  xdd !!  ojala os traigan la cosas que deseasteis  :Smile:  !

----------

## quilosaq

Muchas veces se le llama router a lo que no lo es; otras, routers reales conviene que no realicen esa función.

Para ayudarete mejor podrías decirnos la marca y modelo de tus routers.

----------

